# Where's the evidence



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

A man was stopped by a game-warden recently with two buckets of fish leaving a lake well known for its fishing.

The game warden asked the man, "Do you have a license to catch
those fish?"

The man replied to the game warden, "No, sir. These are my pet
fish."

"Pet fish?!" the warden replied.

"Yes, sir. Every night I take these here fish down to the lake and
let them swim around for a while. I whistle and they jump back into their buckets, and I take em home."

"That's a bunch of hooey! Fish can't do that!"

The man looked at the game warden for a moment, and then said,
"Here, I'll show you. It really works."

"O.K. I've GOT to see this!" The game warden was curious now.

The man poured the fish in to the river and stood and waited.

After several minutes, the game warden turned to the man and said,
"Well."

"Well, What?" the man responded.

"When are you going to call them back?" the game warden prompted.

"Call who back?" the man asked.

"The FISH."

"What fish?" The man asked.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin: Thats a good one.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL, a classic!


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: thats a good one


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Hahahaha....thats great :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Why do I have a feeling this has been attempted by on icefisherman after a couple hot totties! :lol:


----------

